# Nolvadex/Clomid Do you guys agree with this?



## king3.0 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nolvadex, which targets breast tissues, is going to do a better job of preventing gynocomastia than is clomid. However clomid has the benefit of boosting the levels of follicle stimulating hormone, which helps restore the bodies natural testosterone levels and protects against testicular atrophy.

Many people stop using their ERA drugs when they end the cycle. That is a terrible idea. I would continue to use both Clomid and Nolvadex for up to 3 weeks after the last of the drugs have left your body. 

Effective dosages of these two drugs are debated. I would recommend that the two drugs be used together, Nolvadex at 20 mg per day, and clomid at 50 mg per day. If Nolvadex is used by itself, 20-40 mg are sufficient. 50-100 mg of clomid can be used if clomid is the only ERA drug. Clomid should be used for two weeks after the last steroid injection to help return your body to its natural hormonal state.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 22, 2014)

Thread moved to correct forum.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 22, 2014)

i agree with most of it.  what do you have a ? about.....???


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 22, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> i agree with most of it.  what do you have a ? about.....???



Do I need to take both of them and is the daily dosage something you agree with?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 22, 2014)

I highly recommend both be taken.

Standard doses
Clomid 50/50/25/25
Nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 22, 2014)

Ahhhh pct...I remember those days


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 22, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I highly recommend both be taken.
> 
> Standard doses
> Clomid 50/50/25/25
> Nolva 40/40/20/20



Is that 
day 1 50/40, 
day 2 50/40 
day 3 25/20 
day 4 25/20? 
3 days off and repeat? I apologize in advance I'm a noob.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 23, 2014)

Sorry should of told yeah

Week1/week2/week3/week4

Doses are for every day


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats daily weekly dosages. ..huh? Confused myself
Anyway 50mg ed for the 1st 2weeks than 25mg ed for the last 2weeks


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 23, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> Nolvadex, which targets breast tissues, is going to do a better job of preventing gynocomastia than is clomid. However clomid has the benefit of boosting the levels of follicle stimulating hormone, which helps restore the bodies natural testosterone levels and protects against testicular atrophy.
> 
> Many people stop using their ERA drugs when they end the cycle. That is a terrible idea. I would continue to use both Clomid and Nolvadex for up to 3 weeks after the last of the drugs have left your body.
> 
> Effective dosages of these two drugs are debated. I would recommend that the two drugs be used together, Nolvadex at 20 mg per day, and clomid at 50 mg per day. If Nolvadex is used by itself, 20-40 mg are sufficient. 50-100 mg of clomid can be used if clomid is the only ERA drug. Clomid should be used for two weeks after the last steroid injection to help return your body to its natural hormonal state.



The dosages are fine. But WTF is an ERA drug?




king3.0 said:


> Is that
> day 1 50/40,
> day 2 50/40
> day 3 25/20
> ...




And first you need to wait until the steroids have dropped below what is called "supraphysiological levels" - meaning the compounds are longer exerting their effects on your body enough to cause suppression of your natural testosterone production. Once this occurs you start clomid and nolva

50mg clomid & 40mg nolva DAILY for the first 2 weeks
25mg clomid & 20mg nolva DAILY for the next 2 weeks 

This is also for a "mild" cycle


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2014)

It sounds like your saying u should be running clomid during your cycle and after?  That's a negative sir. Maybe nolva as some guys do but not clomid. 

ERA is earned run average lupi. Don't u watch baseball?


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 23, 2014)

estrogen receptor (ER) I'm not too sure about the A in era.


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 23, 2014)

I copied this from a site and just wanted everyones opinions on this.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 23, 2014)

king3.0 said:


> estrogen receptor (ER) I'm not too sure about the A in era.




Ahhh Estrogen Receptor Antagonist - antagonist meaning deactivating the estrogen receptor as opposed to an agonist which would active the receptor

Clomid and Nolva are actually SERMs - Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators - meaning they can can act as agonists and antagonists depending on the tissue. As far as estrogen receptors in breast tissue - Nolva is an antagonist (blocks estrogen & prevents bitch tits). Likewise Nolva and Clomid are antagonist at the hypothalamus, blocking estrogen, which stimulates LH (synthesizes testosterone) which is why they are used for pct. Conversely Nolva is an agonist in the bone, which is why it's used for osteoporosis


----------



## king3.0 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you!





TheLupinator said:


> Ahhh Estrogen Receptor Antagonist - antagonist meaning deactivating the estrogen receptor as opposed to an agonist which would active the receptor
> 
> Clomid and Nolva are actually SERMs - Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators - meaning they can can act as agonists and antagonists depending on the tissue. As far as estrogen receptors in breast tissue - Nolva is an antagonist (blocks estrogen & prevents bitch tits). Likewise Nolva and Clomid are antagonist at the hypothalamus, blocking estrogen, which stimulates LH (synthesizes testosterone) which is why they are used for pct. Conversely Nolva is an agonist in the bone, which is why it's used for osteoporosis


----------

